
Tell your junior dev to do this before your next stand-up - davetwichell
https://linearb.io/blog/tell-your-junior-dev-to-do-this-before-your-stand-up/
======
riskymagemerge
It's not just the job of the manager to help new engineers get better at
teamwork. Good teams help each other. We assign mentors to our new engineers
to teach them this exact kind of stuff.

~~~
linknfg182
Yes, but you can argue that great team leaders help to facilitate the process
by having the mentor program itself...

~~~
riskymagemerge
Haha. True. It was his idea. Some of our new people like it. Some don't.

